# Dream Collection



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I Was just curious to see who has the lagest collection. im still far from my dream collection but my piranhas go as followed:


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice collection. Here is mine but far from done.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

picking up my dream in about 2 hours, 4' manueli thats all I want! once I get my own house Maybe a 150 with a piraya/caribe shoal.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm ordering 2 more now


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a piraya/caribe shoal w some reds in my 150 before the diamond.....im at college and the tanks are at home except for the 40b w the rrs. so i didnt want to have o worry about canabalism and feeding.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Im very new to animals in general.
I one day want a room with many dif aquariums for a large and exotic colection...one day
Thats alota tanks there Sand,
Post some pics of your multi tank setups. im cureouse


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> I'm ordering 2 more now


pirayas?

all i wants is caribe natt piraya tern shoal, sanchezi, mac, elong, and serrulatus


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

SandNukka15 said:


> I had a piraya/caribe shoal w some reds in my 150 before the diamond.....im at college and the tanks are at home except for the 40b w the rrs. so i didnt want to have o worry about canabalism and feeding.


thats wicked man, It would bee so awesome to get them from 3-4" and grow them all out together.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice collections! Heres mine: 5 Reds, 3 Argentine Macs,2 Rhombs, BM Elong, Purple Sanch,Altuvie,7 Angelfish


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I'm ordering 2 more now


pirayas?

all i wants is caribe natt piraya tern shoal, sanchezi, mac, elong, and serrulatus
[/quote]

no P's on my wish list...

BME and Purple sanch


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

SandNukka15 said:


> I Was just curious to see who has the lagest collection. im still far from my dream collection but my piranhas go as followed:


HOLY sh*t DUDE you gotta a lot o p's









Only thing I want that I have not owned or currently own is a Gibbus...that is all!!!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

collection below


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bacon Of Time said:


> Im very new to animals in general.
> I one day want a room with many dif aquariums for a large and exotic colection...one day
> Thats alota tanks there Sand,
> Post some pics of your multi tank setups. im cureouse


il try like i said im a college student and all but 1 of my tanks are home but i just started spring breaktoday soil be home and would love to get pics up asap.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratz on the new manny inflade remember WE WANT PICS


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i feel like il never complete my dream collection lol too many p's not enough space......and this isnt exactly the cheapest hobby and the eletric and water bill is high enough lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd have an irritans in a 240g tank with a bunch of exo's and not too aggressive cichlids...that's all i want...


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> I Was just curious to see who has the lagest collection. im still far from my dream collection but my piranhas go as followed:


7 tanks ehhh...Have you figured out what it's costing you a month to run them? I'm down to 7 now too, but still costs over 100 bucks a month!


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

bricklr said:


> I Was just curious to see who has the lagest collection. im still far from my dream collection but my piranhas go as followed:


7 tanks ehhh...Have you figured out what it's costing you a month to run them? I'm down to 7 now too, but still costs over 100 bucks a month!








[/quote]

no i havent calculated exactly how much it would cost i would be too scared too lol arent u downgrading?


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> I Was just curious to see who has the lagest collection. im still far from my dream collection but my piranhas go as followed:


7 tanks ehhh...Have you figured out what it's costing you a month to run them? I'm down to 7 now too, but still costs over 100 bucks a month!








[/quote]

no i havent calculated exactly how much it would cost i would be too scared too lol arent u downgrading?
[/quote]

Trying to. And it's because of the cost....But It's hard to sell stuff where I live. I want them to go to a good home, that's why LFS won't get them.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea ik what u mean....if i were closer i would of def taken the bluedr and a few other.....good luck


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

In with my collection I also have 3 Oscars and a Pac Man frog. So 8 tanks and 25 fish and one frog.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> In with my collection I also have 3 Oscars and a Pac Man frog. So 8 tanks and 25 fish and one frog.


Jesus thats alot of fish,i just got my oscars to breed but angela( the mom) passed away not to long ago , have any pics of your oscars TBP


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well..a few years ago I would say my collection was arguably the best on the forum.

I had
180 - 16.5" rhom
180 - nine 7"-10" geryi
100 - four 5" irritans
125 - 11" dovii
40 - 9" brandtii
90 - 11" maculatus
75 - two 6" elongatus
39 - saltwater cube
30 - four 2" marginatus

I think that was the most I had running at one time.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well..a few years ago I would say my collection was arguably the best on the forum.
> 
> I had
> 180 - 16.5" rhom
> ...


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Well..a few years ago I would say my collection was arguably the best on the forum.
> 
> I had
> 180 - 16.5" rhom
> ...


















[/quote]


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well..a few years ago I would say my collection was arguably the best on the forum.
> 
> I had
> 180 - 16.5" rhom
> ...


That was a hell of a collection but what do you have as of now.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> That was a hell of a collection but what do you have as of now.


I currently have

180 - 9" rhom
180 - two 7" maculatus
75 - 7" piraya
90 - 11" maculatus
40 - 4" spilo
39 - saltwater

I do have some things coming next week though....hoping to spark my interest again.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well..a few years ago I would say my collection was arguably the best on the forum.
> 
> I had
> 180 - 16.5" rhom
> ...


hell of a water bill there lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao...i have a 75g cycling right now...

but a few years ago, at my peak, i had

90- 2 oscars and 16" pleco
75- mixed african cichlids
75- RES and comets
55- 3RBP 8"
29- guppy feeder breeder
10- corn snake
10- 1" serra
and a snake tank (thanks bawb!) with an amazon tree boa.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

well if we are counting other animals in tanks lol i also have 2 8 inch turtles a red eared slider and western painted in a indoor pond. I also have a chinese water dragon in a 30 gallon and 4 baby red bellies in a 10 gallon which im selling soon


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That was a hell of a collection but what do you have as of now.


I currently have

180 - 9" rhom
180 - two 7" maculatus
75 - 7" piraya
90 - 11" maculatus
40 - 4" spilo
39 - saltwater

I do have some things coming next week though....hoping to spark my interest again.
[/quote]

Would love to see some pics of that 11" Mac


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

P's
-1 elong (125g divided)
-1 sanchezi (125g divided)
-2 natts (65g)
-20g natt fry tank

Non p's

-bearded dragon (65g)
-25g softies reef
-tarantulas (in my sig main ones being a female versicolor and parahaybana)


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, well I got..........

1 manueli, a red ruby spilo, a black mask, a pingke, 5 irritans, 5 gibbus, 5 geryi, 12 cariba McEntires, and a xingu blue diamond babyback rhom all in 125 gallon tanks with each tank running three FX5s.

In my dreams.... In my dreams.... In my Dream Collection Dreams.........


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Imo the whole collection thing is all wrong. Keepers should be concentrating on 1-3 types of piranha. Trying to learn as much as you can, trying to co-hab, & spawning these fish.trying to better the fish we keep. We're doing nothing but hurting our hobby by taking these fish from their natural habitat & not even trying to get a captive population going.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Imo the whole collection thing is all wrong. Keepers should be concentrating on 1-3 types of piranha. Trying to learn as much as you can, trying to co-hab, & spawning these fish.trying to better the fish we keep. We're doing nothing but hurting our hobby by taking these fish from their natural habitat & not even trying to get a captive population going.


I respect your experience in this hobby, but I disagree with this. I love keeping piranhas. I enjoy raising them, in my case with serras, I keep them solitary. I won't risk the life of another piranha or other piranhas in an attempt to cohab and/or breed, especially when others more knowledgeable and experienced give warning. I do my best to provide good living conditions for my piranhas so that I may enjoy the experience of watching them grow and mature into full grown specimens. I am not wrong doing this with my collection of four piranhas, I am certainly not hurting this hobby, or my fish, in doing so. I agree, a successfull cohab and breeding benefits the hobby but, to me, it hurts the hobby to have fish die in a cohab or breeding attempt when the attempt has no NEW theory behind It, no NEW method or plan, no pictures or record keeping, and no report of the failure/success/what was learned. 
Sorry to derail. I apologize.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah GG, i'd also like to see some more pics of the 11" mac







didn't think that they could get that large.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

here's a video of huge Macs


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

forgot about that vid...def some awesome macs in there.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I just saw a 12"+ mac yesterday, he was a monster and was the meanest mac I've ever seen, and largets. the guy wanted a crazy price on him though.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> I just saw a 12"+ mac yesterday, he was a monster and was the meanest mac I've ever seen, and largets. the guy wanted a crazy price on him though.


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I just saw a 12"+ mac yesterday, he was a monster and was the meanest mac I've ever seen, and largets. the guy wanted a crazy price on him though.


Pics or it never happened.








[/quote]

i was about to say


----------

